# Ist das ein Dialer?



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal 'ne Frage.
Als ich gestern (offline) am Computer saß, machte der komische Geräusche, und zwar so, als ob man eine Nummer gewählt hätte und darauf wartet, daß der Gesprächspartner rangeht.
Heute machte er es wieder, diesmal war ich online, und währenddessen ging gar nichts mehr (dauerte ca. eine Minute). Ich habe mein (gerade aktualisiertes) Virenprogramm durchlaufen lassen - hat nichts gefunden. Auch mit den Tips bei Dialerschutz war nichts zu finden. Die 0190/0900-Nr. habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit sperren lassen. Ich habe auch nie "OK" eingetippt, wenn ich beim Googlen auf eine Seite kam, wo das gefordert wurde.
Meine Frage nun: Ist das ein Dialer und kann der trotz allem Schaden anrichten?   Schäm f. keine Ahnung.
Danke f. Antwort.
Gast Sunny


----------



## A John (11 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal 'ne Frage.
> Als ich gestern (offline) am Computer saß, machte der komische Geräusche, und zwar so, als ob man eine Nummer gewählt hätte und darauf wartet, daß der Gesprächspartner rangeht.
> Heute machte er es wieder, diesmal war ich online, und währenddessen ging gar nichts mehr (dauerte ca. eine Minute).


_[Kristallkugelhervorhol]_ Deine Festplatte verkündet ihr in Kürze bevorstehendes Ableben. _[Kristallkugelwiedereinpack]_
Ich würde *als erstes* alle wichtigen Daten sichern. Den Rechner offen lassen und wenn das Geräusch wieder kommt, versuchen den Verursacher zu lokalisieren.
Wenn Du ein internes Modem hast und die Geräusche kommen aus dem PC-Quäker, ziehe den Telefonstecker. Wenn das Geräusch dann weg ist, war es ziemlich sicher ein Dialer. Wenn nicht, war es ziemlich sicher keiner.
Ein kaputter Lüfter macht bisweilen ebenfalls eigenartige Geräusche, lässt aber den Rechner nicht einfrieren.
Wenn Du 0190 / 0900 gesperrt hast, bist Du aus dem Schneider. (In Bezug auf die Telefonrechnung.)

Gruss A. John


----------



## sascha (11 Dezember 2004)

> Wenn Du 0190 / 0900 gesperrt hast, bist Du aus dem Schneider.



Außer, Du hast Dir einen Auslandsdialer eingefangen...


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2004)

Sunnyt schrieb:
			
		

> Heute machte er es wieder, diesmal war ich online, und währenddessen ging gar nichts mehr (dauerte ca. eine Minute).


Online mit dem Modem? Ein Analog-Modem kann keine 2. Verbindung wählen. Dann kämen die Geräusche eher anderswo her.

Sonst hat Sascha recht, dass Pseudo-Auslandsdialer drohen. Pseudo ist nur die Auslandsnummer, die hohe Telefonrechnung ist real.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (11 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Heute machte er es wieder, diesmal war ich online, und währenddessen ging gar nichts mehr (dauerte ca. eine Minute)...


Klingt irgendwie nicht nach präzisen Infos und daher wage ich mal, Deine Angaben etwas anders auszulegen. Kann es sein, dass Deine eigentliche Verbindung gekappt wurde, bevor dieses Geräusch kam? Leicht daraun zu erkennen, dass Du Dich anschließend neu einwählen musstest! Dieses "währenddessen ging gar nichts mehr" bringt mich auf diesen Gedanken. Außerdem hege ich gewisse Zweifel, dass eine Festplatte in ihren letzten Zügen die Einwahltöne eines Modems nachahmt. Ich gehe daher schon von einem Dialer aus.


----------



## A John (11 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt irgendwie nicht nach präzisen Infos und daher wage ich mal, Deine Angaben etwas anders auszulegen. Kann es sein, dass Deine eigentliche Verbindung gekappt wurde, bevor dieses Geräusch kam?


Jo, da ist was dran. Ich hab "ging gar nichts mehr" so verstanden, dass der Rechner steht (eingefroren ist).


			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hege ich gewisse Zweifel, dass eine Festplatte in ihren letzten Zügen die Einwahltöne eines Modems nachahmt.


Bei mir hat sich mal eine HD durch Lagerschaden verabschiedet. Ihre letzten Lebensäußerungen waren eine Art pfeifen und schnarren, das man durchaus mit dem Handshake eines Modems verwechseln konnte. Das trat 4-5 mal kurz hintereinander für jeweils ca. 1 Min auf. Während dessen war der Rechner zu keinerlei Reaktion zu bewegen.
Tip: FDisk drüberjagen und gucken, ob es Sektoren sperrt und Daten restauriert.
Ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige kann auch nicht schaden.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hege ich gewisse Zweifel, dass eine Festplatte in ihren letzten Zügen die Einwahltöne eines Modems nachahmt.



doch... das kann schon sein... muss natürlich nicht... aber es kann. habe schon inzwischen von 4 HD's, in meiner computerkariere, abschied nehmen müssen  und durchaus... manche haben sich so angehört wie ein modem welches gerade eine verbindung aufnimmt.... bloss dass war ein dauergeräusch... fast so lange das laufwerk am laufen war. ein modem macht auch wählpausen.... die HD nicht :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

Hallo, erst einmal vielen Dank f. die Antworten.
Also "ging gar nichts mehr" bedeutete wirklich, daß der Rechner eingefroren ist. Ich mußte mich zwar nicht neu einwählen, aber während dieses Tons saß ich halt nur davor und er reagierte nicht.
Ich habe meine Festplatte aufgeräumt (bzw. lassen), und seitdem ist auch Ruhe (bin ich froh!).
Telefonrechnungstechnisch ist bis jetzt auch alles in Ordnung.
Ich hoffe, daß sich die Sache damit erledigt hat.
Euch allen vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachten!
Gruß, Gast S.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

*Phänomenologe*

Ganz neu scheinen strittige Einwahlen (insbesondere Ende April 2005) über das Münchener TK Unternehmen Prompt GmbH mit der call-by-call-Vorwahl 01055 zu sein.

Mit der nie wissentlich angewählten Nummer 002525270181 (Somalia) wandten sich zwischenzeitlich mehrere Beschwerdeführer an die Prompt GmbH. Die Verbindungen kosten 1,50 pro Minute und dauerten überwiegend etwa eine halbe Stunde.
*

War das ein Dialer?
*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: Phänomenologe*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz neu scheinen strittige Einwahlen (insbesondere Ende April 2005) über das Münchener TK Unternehmen Prompt GmbH mit der call-by-call-Vorwahl 01055 zu sein.
> 
> Mit der nie wissentlich angewählten Nummer 002525270181 (Somalia) wandten sich zwischenzeitlich mehrere Beschwerdeführer an die Prompt GmbH. Die Verbindungen kosten 1,50 pro Minute und dauerten überwiegend etwa eine halbe Stunde.
> *
> ...


Wäre nicht das erste Mal. Ein Vorschlag zur Nachforschung:
Probiere doch mal, wohin die Nummer geht. Bei 0.28 Cent (CBC Tarif von Teltarif) lässt sich ja recht günstig herauskriegen, ob die Nummern existieren. Tönt Dir ein Modem entgegen, war es ein Dialer

Aber wieso sprichst Du in der Mehrzahl? Wieviele Einwahlen? Woher hast Du diese Infos? Hier ist bisher nichts über Somalia aufgetaucht.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

auf der Liste des BSI 
http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm
ist diese Vorwahl noch nicht aufgeführt, möglicherweise hat man sich wegen der erfolgreichen
 Sperrung der Nummern (seitens der Telekom) nach neuem  Terrain umgesehen 

cp


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2005)

Ach die Prompt ist wieder auf dem Mehrwertmarkt ?

Sind das dieselben die etwa 2002 R-Gespräche zu 0190ger-Nummern angeboten haben?  Zu bestellen von einem beliebigen Telefon auf ein beliebiges anderes Telefon (Bei Anruf wurde dann nur gefragt "Sie kennen unseren Service" und dann weitergeschaltet)? 

Sieht nach nem Auslandsdialer aus.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Juni 2005)

*Infos*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast Du diese Infos?


Einen Teil findet man sicherlich unter *http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-prompt/tindex.html*.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist bisher nichts über Somalia aufgetaucht.





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat man sich wegen der erfolgreichen Sperrung der Nummern (seitens der Telekom) nach neuem  Terrain umgesehen...





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht nach nem Auslandsdialer aus.


Genau! Anders lässt sich dieses _Phänomen_ derzeit nicht erklären und auch die Prompt dürft ziemlich ratlos sein, trotz der Attacken der Telekomkunden.


----------

